# I used Dragon's breath......



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

..... for the first time last night.

Very impressed, then went online to see how much 5lts of the stuff was.

Hmm.... quite a bit of cash to stump up.

Anybody with other suggestions (just as good but cheaper if poss !! )

Please no Pro Bilberry suggestions, I have this, it's ok to use if washing weekly but definitely won't be buying again.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Car Chem Revolt 48 quid for 5l
Bilt Hamber Korrosol 53 quid for 5l
Autoglanz blood tonic 56 quid for 5l


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Have a look at ez care care reigning iron. £35 for 5l posted, bargain. I have it and it's as good as I've used.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a look at Autosmart Red 7. It's a fallout remover and iirc it's around 20 quid for 5 litres. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Even cheaper option is to get the wheels sealed with a ceramic and then you won't need a fallout remover on a regular basis, if at all.


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Have a look at Autosmart Red 7. It's a fallout remover and iirc it's around 20 quid for 5 litres.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Great price but I'm sure I read somewhere that it wasn't as good as it was cracked up to be ?

Unless I'm the one cracking up !


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

DrEskimo said:


> Even cheaper option is to get the wheels sealed with a ceramic and then you won't need a fallout remover on a regular basis, if at all.


I'm doing other people's cars !!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Ceejay21868 said:


> I'm doing other people's cars !!


Ah I apologise!

I didn't get on with Dragon's Breath TBH. Far too thick to spray out.

Korrosol is decent and is a fair price. Really like CarPro Iron X (in lemon, not as bad to sniff!) but thats pricey too.

I have just got some CarChem Revolt, so all let you know how I get on with that, but as indicated I dont use them that often! Mostly when I do family and fiends car!

I heard Red 7 is cheaper because it has much less of the active ingredients. No idea how this translates into effectiveness?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ceejay21868 said:


> Great price but I'm sure I read somewhere that it wasn't as good as it was cracked up to be ?
> 
> Unless I'm the one cracking up !


I wouldn't read to much into that!

Gonz v


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

You won't be disappointed with Car Chem revolt , it's the dogs danglies :thumb:


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

I found power maxed iron off an excellent product, even compared to Korrosol. I, like you do customer cars and am waiting for PM to price up volume sizes...taken them a week so far with no no response! I will post their reply when i contact them again tomorrow.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ceejay21868 said:


> Great price but I'm sure I read somewhere that it wasn't as good as it was cracked up to be ?
> 
> Unless I'm the one cracking up !


I bought 5 litres lately and I quite like it. Doesn't smell as bad as others and I found it clings well despite some reviews on here saying otherwise.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

I use red 7 and find it ok...yes it may not have as much active ingredient as say iron x but your not paying iron x prices for 500ml either ! So i think its 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other tbh, you may use more product with red 7 but at £25 for 5 litres i can live with that !


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

st1965 said:


> I use red 7 and find it ok...yes it may not have as much active ingredient as say iron x but your not paying iron x prices for 500ml either ! So i think its 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other tbh, you may use more product with red 7 but at £25 for 5 litres i can live with that !


Well if you're using twice as much product as you would otherwise, then its a bit of a false economy, no?


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

st1965 said:


> I use red 7 and find it ok...yes it may not have as much active ingredient as say iron x but your not paying iron x prices for 500ml either ! So i think its 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other tbh, you may use more product with red 7 but at £25 for 5 litres i can live with that !


How bad would the alloys have to be (length of time uncleaned) for red 7 to be "not up to the job" or simply requires a double (third) hit.

Bit vague, I know but even last night dragons breath had to have a double hit and that was on a 15 reg mondeo estate which had done 10,000 miles since last valet.

Reps car.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

+1 for Bilt Hamber and Car Chem.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

DrEskimo said:


> Well if you're using twice as much product as you would otherwise, then its a bit of a false economy, no?


What i ment was...if im using twice the amount of product...lets say 1 litre of red 7 ( works out about £5 per litre ) as apposed to 500ml of iron x ( on average around £14.99 per 500ml ) even tho im using double the amount of product its still 1/3 of the price...thats what i was trying to put across.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

And i dont mean i use 1 litre of red 7 everytime i use it !...that was just for comparison purposes...i still think value for money i would go with red 7...but its personal choice obviously


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

st1965 said:


> What i ment was...if im using twice the amount of product...lets say 1 litre of red 7 ( works out about £5 per litre ) as apposed to 500ml of iron x ( on average around £14.99 per 500ml ) even tho im using double the amount of product its still 1/3 of the price...thats what i was trying to put across.


Not sure any fallout is quite that expensive at £15 per 500ml, but yes I see your point. Something like Korrosol is around £50 for 5L, so if you're using double the amount, then neither is more cost effective.

Of course if you are using more than double, then its a false economy, as Korrosol would be cheaper...I guess thats the question!


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Just checked on ebay and iron x is actualy £17.99 for 500ml !...but yes i see what your saying, and as i am relitivly new to the fallout remover thing then im still on a learning curve myself. Ive used dragons breath and red 7 and although the dragons breath is thicker consistancy i dont personaly think it works that much better than the red 7...but again...thats my personal opinion. Il reserve judgment on other fallout removers until i try them


----------

